# OkTrends: Fat People, Skinny People, and Sex Drive



## FatAndProud (Mar 24, 2012)

This is from a dating site (I don't want to give the link because of promotion or whatever). I found it to be interesting. It's not an official study, but numbers don't lie! So, based on the personality quizzes, data was gathered:

_Remember, the women themselves select their body-descriptions; the bubbles show the size of each group. Though many of the words are just a shade of meaning apart, there are dramatic differences in the traits of the people who choose them. Go through the animation and compare full-figured to curvy or skinny to thin.

It's particularly interesting to isolate skinnya deprecating way to say something generally considered positive (being thin)and curvyan empowering way to say something generally considered negative (being heavy). Here are those bubbles' complete paths across the graph:_

View attachment 101530


_Curvy women pass skinny ones in self-confidence at age 29 and never look back. They also consistently have the highest sex drive among the groups. Curvy, as a word, has the strongest sensual overtones of all our self-descriptions. So we're getting a little insight into the real-world implications of a label. _
_
This is the "complete path" plot for *men*:_

View attachment 101531


_Things to notice: (1) almost no men choose curvy or full-figured as self-descriptions, so those words aren't plotted here; (2) men of all body types have roughly the same peak sex drive; (3) and the thing that matters most for guys is simply to not be overweight. The other four body types are clustered relatively together at most ages._


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 25, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> This is from a dating site (I don't want to give the link because of promotion or whatever). I found it to be interesting. It's not an official study, but numbers don't lie! So, based on the personality quizzes, data was gathered:
> 
> _Remember, the women themselves select their body-descriptions; the bubbles show the size of each group. Though many of the words are just a shade of meaning apart, there are dramatic differences in the traits of the people who choose them. Go through the animation and compare full-figured to curvy or skinny to thin.
> 
> ...



Is this from OKCupid? I think you should probably credit the source.


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 25, 2012)

But she was just being careful so as to not seem like she was promoting an outside site; although, I would speculate that the rules for "Paysites" don't really apply in this case since:
OkCupid is free
She's not, it seems, working for or getting paid by them
It's not _that_ type of site
Who cares?

But, seriously, I like OkCupid. As much for this type of stuff (matching algorithm, demographics, statistics, & such) as meeting actual people.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 25, 2012)

http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/10-charts-about-sex/

There's the link to the site. You can read it in its full context.


----------



## fiddypence (Mar 25, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> But she was just being careful so as to not seem like she was promoting an outside site; although, I would speculate that the rules for "Paysites" don't really apply in this case since:
> OkCupid is free
> She's not, it seems, working for or getting paid by them
> It's not _that_ type of site
> ...



Ok, I understand. I happen to really like ok cupid and I want more people to know about their awesomeness, but I suppose that doesn't affect the rules of the site.


----------



## bbwprincess (Mar 26, 2012)

i have heard of a lot of mean people on okcupid i only was on there for a week and guys starting arguements with me lol. okcupid not a fun site (well for me)


----------



## grubnboy (Mar 30, 2012)

Mark Twain said:


> There are three kinds of lies. Lies, damn lies, and statistics.




felt appropriate.


----------



## Tau (Apr 9, 2012)

I've always felt uneasy about the term 'curvy' - same as the term 'thick'. I just don't feel those words adequately describe what I look like. Why can't they just let me choose to call myself fat? Big part of why I eventually left OKCupid because in my experience there are many many potential sexual/relationship partners who are perfectly ok with a curvy partner but not with a fat one.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Very intresting study...


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 12, 2012)

Tau said:


> I've always felt uneasy about the term 'curvy' - same as the term 'thick'. I just don't feel those words adequately describe what I look like. Why can't they just let me choose to call myself fat? Big part of why I eventually left OKCupid because in my experience there are many many potential sexual/relationship partners who are perfectly ok with a curvy partner but not with a fat one.


This is my thinking too. I avoid curvy and thick, because I'm neither. And it gives people the wrong impression. For a long time, I found the term "bbw" to be the same...people expected big breasts. I'm certainly not in that category. And wasn't even when I was in the BBW "weight class." 

Interesting study, for sure, and not attempting to take away from it, I just really appreciated this comment.


----------



## aocutiepi (Apr 12, 2012)

Tau said:


> I've always felt uneasy about the term 'curvy' - same as the term 'thick'. I just don't feel those words adequately describe what I look like. Why can't they just let me choose to call myself fat? Big part of why I eventually left OKCupid because in my experience there are many many potential sexual/relationship partners who are perfectly ok with a curvy partner but not with a fat one.



I always put myself as "Used Up" because I didn't think any of the other terms applied to me either--not that used up does! I figured maybe it would make a guy with a sense of humor laugh. I, personally, would love a "fat" option. No euphemisms. It's what I am, yo.


----------



## Windigo (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice stats 

I also use okcupid, and have used the tag ''full figured'' that should be clear enough


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've never liked the term curvy either because I don't feel like it describes me. I consider curvy to be a slightly chubby hourglass whereas I'm a 310 pound apple. I wonder if these results would hold true if curvy and fat were separated.


----------



## pepsicola93 (Apr 24, 2012)

> There are three kinds of lies. Lies, damn lies, and statistics.





grubnboy said:


> felt appropriate.



Liars figure and figures lie? lol.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Apr 25, 2012)

my libido is kaput. been this way for months and months. no sex drive at all.


----------



## bbwprincess (May 4, 2012)

SSBBW Katerina said:


> my libido is kaput. been this way for months and months. no sex drive at all.


aww why?


----------



## Aqua (May 6, 2012)

What an interesting thread! I like the results as well and in a way they make sense to me. I think for must of our lives we are inundated with the idea that fat is bad and ugly. And those of us who are overweight spend so much time in middle school/high school/beyond trying to lose weight or at least being self conscious about it. Now of course that is the majority I think. There are still freakin amazing people who have always been confident and happy with their bodies at any age (I envy you guys )

Speaking from experience, I've been overweight since the age of 13. I have always been very self conscious about it and have tried diets and lots of working out. I played sports year round until I was 20. My last year of playing sports regularly I was on the college rowing team and I was in the best physical shape of my life but I still weighed around 220 lbs. I got a lot bigger after I stopped (I'm 27 and 350 now) and have become a virtual recluse in the past few years because I am too embarrassed to be in public looking like I do.

Well the point of the sad story is that in the last few months something has started to change in me. I'm opening my eyes to the many people out there that don't think fat is disgusting and actually find a big girl a turn on. I've joined forums like this, tried talking on webcam with some people, in a way just testing the waters. And I will tell you it is already helping. For the first time in almost 5 years I'm considering having sex with someone again. Another one of my goals is to show my whole body on webcam to someone.

All of that being said, what I mean I guess is that in the study when it showed around age 29 bbw girls started feeling more confident and surpassed the skinny girls it resonated with me. Most women are self conscious about their body. I look at my sister who weighs 135 lbs and I see her talk about her stomach or thighs and I just wish she would be able to see how beautiful she is and stop worrying. I think for a skinny girl those worries will always be there. Their bodies will only get a bit flabbier over time as aging is inevitable. And if they are overly concerned with that little bit of tummy fat, or if their thighs slightly touch, it's only going to get worse with time.

But us bbw's who can learn to live with our bodies and grow to love them over time won't have the same dismay at a bit more flab at 30, 40, or 50. For me at least I am not in the least bit concerned about wrinkles or aging signs because imo i have 200 lbs of fat on my body! What's a little wrinkle in my forehead! I'm really glad I saw this thread because it is a definitely new angle to consider and it makes me feel kinda good. Maybe this recent change in me is something that will continue and build on itself until one day I will be really comfortable in my body and I will stop hiding away from people


----------

